# Hymer Back Light



## satpaul (May 18, 2005)

Anyone know where I can get a new back light for my Hymer C544 Classic had a little bump in Mc Donalds see pic


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm sure I've seen those at our local dealer (Chichester) I don't think they are only for Hymers, so a call in any dealer may bring results.

Good luck  

Keith


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

I am sure that I have seen these in 'Towsure' and definately been seen at some of the shows.

They are also fitted to a number of caravans as well as campers!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

If this is the correct match......

http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/caravan/electric/product_36741/Carluna_Mk_1_L-H_for_Motorhome.aspx

You should be able to use the details and shop around for a better price.

Pete


----------

